# Bozeman, MT



## jlboyell (Dec 5, 2011)

well after a lot of debate, hating my job, and financial figuring, i decided to move to bozeman mt to finish school.  i would be lying if i said school was the only reason i was going there.  the reason for posting is i know i have seen other members that have lived there, and wanted to know if there were any tips or advice they had.  how did the locals treat you being that you were from "back east?"  any info at all would be appreciated.
thanks
josh


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2011)

don't have any info for you but wanted to wish you luck in your move.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't have to much info either although my girlfriend just moved there ill get her on here to give you some advice and info about the place, she's been doing well and lovin it there. good luck!!


----------



## jlboyell (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## caddis (Dec 14, 2011)

Graduated from MSU and moved from Bozeman in 2004. Still haven't found any place like it. It grew a lot in ten years but plenty of areas to still get lost. Some of the folks are a little bitter about outsiders but if you enjoy the outdoors and like to put a few beers back you will have no problem fitting in. There were a lot of people from New Hampshire and Vermont and I bet that hasn't changed. For specific q's I may be able to help. 

NOTE: I'm a little biased about Bridger Bowl having worked there to supply my addiction and to keep busy between classes.  Good choice and good luck!


----------



## marievdk (Dec 14, 2011)

I moved to Bozeman about 5 months ago from Vermont. So far I have noticed that the most common response when people find out where I'm from is "oh yeah there is a lot of you guys out here". But overall everybody is awesome and always interested in why I chose Bozeman. So far I don't think I've met a rude person here and like the reply before said, as long as you can put a beer or two down you'll have no problem finding someone to keep you company while doing it. I'm pretty new here too but I live with people who have been here for years, so any other questions we might be able to help : )


----------



## jlboyell (Dec 15, 2011)

thats all good to hear.  as much as i am excited to move, i am definitely beginning to get anxious.  its around 2200 miles away from where i have lived for 25 years.  i have always wanted to go west, and i will finally be doing it.  the worst that can happen is that i move back .  i was really excited about bridger bowl, and they have about as much snow was the northeast does.  maybe its waiting for me to get there?  does bridger offer a student discount on the season pass?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 16, 2011)

You should hook up with marievdk

Steveo


----------



## marievdk (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I hear you, its around 2,500 miles from the place i grew up and the majority of my family still lives. But I had always wanted to do it and like you said, worst case scenario you move back. Bridger is definitely gonna get a lot more snow, and from what I hear apparently the spring skiing is the some of the best so that is something to look forward too. I am pretty sure they offer a student pass, but not sure about the details of that.


----------



## jlboyell (Dec 20, 2011)

ive driven to chicago, how many days past chicago is it? 2 very long ones?


----------



## marievdk (Dec 23, 2011)

let me think, yeah probably about two days. when i did the drive we stayed in Columbus ohio, and then drove through past chicago and stayed in minneapolis, mn. i think from there the drive was about 14 or less hours. so from chicago yeah two days sounds about right.


----------

